# what chapter is your favourite?



## Firstborn (Jun 23, 2008)

now i know alot of you are going to vote dark angels or black templars so they wont be in this becasue they rape at votes.......

give the little ones a chance 

and please dont complain about the BT's and dark angels not being their ive had people send me messages over it and its really starting to tick me off just vote your second favourite chapter and if its your own made up one of a second founding chapter just post a comment saying that it is and the name of course


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Imperial Fists. Purely because I love yellow. I really do. Lots. Especially when it's on a space marine. I dunno why. I just like it. Yeah.


----------



## Firstborn (Jun 23, 2008)

beenburned said:


> Imperial Fists. Purely because I love yellow. I really do. Lots. Especially when it's on a space marine. I dunno why. I just like it. Yeah.


yeahs it does look great eh?

they appealed to me too but i would have to go buy a can of white spray paint to make an army of them so i didnt


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Hah, I like that...the cost of a spray can of white deters you from collecting an army thats gonna cost you...well...lots more. hehe.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

As this isn't an army list, it belongs elsewhere.

Thread moved.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

My own, The Wyld Hunt.
Out of those given, Space Wolves.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

My own chapter known as the Sons Of The Morrigan but they're a BA sucessor so BA are my favourite


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Just to let you know, I'm appalled Dark Angels and Black Templar aren't choices in the polls. They are popular, but I honestly love the crusade feel of the Templars. I know why you didn't add them, but still!


----------



## 32BitHero (Mar 27, 2008)

Boo!!!!! my beloved BT arent here o well Iron Hands are realy cool


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

While I think the Dark Angels and Templers can go suck on the Emperors flithy toenails, they have as much a place as anyone, add them to the poll!! :laugh:

Right......well anyway, I gotta vote Blood Ravens....I do play them after all!

Good fluff + Good traits + Great paint scheme = A chapter that will one day have its own codex.....just you wait and see... :shout:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I voted [none of the above] but it wasn't available as a choice.

My own marines are [nominally] a IF successor SM army. (They like armour).
However, they're white, and are lead by a man-in-black who wields a red glowing power weapon. They are listed as Chapter#501. One of my other hobbies is as a Star Wars fan and costumer. I'm part of the 501st legion. 

My army is a shameless plug to my fellow geeks.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, for me its a close between BA and IH but I like Iron hands more cuz of their bionics and machinated nature.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

My own Space Wolf-influenced Dark Angel Successor Swordsworn chapter.

Of those listed?

I'll say Salamanders. I like the fire fixation and the salamander/dragon iconography.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey all,
Well, I'm certainly pleased to see that the Ultramarines aren't winning. Bunch of anal-retentive twerps with metal rods up their rear ends.

:mrgreen:

And, no offense meant to anyone who likes them, but, I always thought that the White Scars were one of the uglier schemes out there. All the mustaches and topknots -- what is WITH that? And the white color scheme is duller than dirt. Of course, I've always kind of been anti-bike, too. So that doesn't help when it comes to the Scars. I mean, come on. It's the year 40,000 something and there are guys riding around on bikes? The Tau and Eldar are chuckling at gravity and firing weapons that thumb their noses at physics and these guys are chugging around the battlefield on a glorified Harley?

:biggrin:

Imperial Fists -- when painted well -- are just stunning. Of course, yellow being the single hardest color to make look non-sucky, I'll never collect them. LOL

Cheerio,
Tau2007


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

hm... Imperial Fists or Blood Ravens are cool but there's something about the Salamanders i like the most.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Imperial Fists. They have all the best succesor chapters. Black Templars.......and......those.......other guys..........

They rock anyways.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Salamanders becuase they like close range shooting and so do I


----------



## Firstborn (Jun 23, 2008)

well i didnt include them because i knew that BT and dark angels were going to rape every other chapter as ive seen on other polls each space marine chapter having a bout 5 votes dark angels have 17 and BT having 23


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Fluff-wise, of the choices, it's Blood Angels hands down. However, my favorite Chapter(s) are those that people make for themselves!


----------



## Firstborn (Jun 23, 2008)

beenburned said:


> Hah, I like that...the cost of a spray can of white deters you from collecting an army thats gonna cost you...well...lots more. hehe.


oh wella ctually my GWS is miles away meaning like 2 hours drive and i CBF to drive that far for a can of white scpray paint plus blood ravens appealed to me more ecspecially after playing them in DOW dark crusade


----------



## Kundutei (Jul 1, 2008)

The White Scars of course!
I love the colour scheme, especially since it is a challenge to paint and sorry Tau2007 but there are no dodgy moustaches in my army... I actually thought they looked stupid too! My marines have shaved heads and tattoos.
I have to disagree with you on the colour scheme though, it can look really awesome when you put a load of troops in white armour with red trims on the battlefield - way better than that vomit brown you Tau boys always seem to favour . Although I have cursed myself for choosing one of the hardest colours to paint well, it makes it worthwhile when I do a good job and get to see the end result, even if it does sometimes take a while.

Their fixation on bikes is something I share personally and I love their style of combat, which promises to get better if the rumours I hear about the new SM codex are true. The fact that they are rarely seen and barely given any credit for their heroic actions during the siege of Terra just endears them to me even more, since I know very few people have an army like mine. The way I see it when the BA and Fists were hiding out in the Emperor's palace, supposedly guarding him, Jaghatai's boys were out in the streets backing up the Imperial Guard and defending the starports. Denying the Chaos forces vital landing zones and preventing them from massing their troops. 
It's funny, but many people don't even realise that the White Scars are a first founding chapter!

A close second has to be Imperial Fists as I almost decided to make my army IF before choosing the WS. Their colour scheme is almost as difficult to paint as the WS but looks just as striking when the banana marines take to the battlefield all decked out in bright yellow! It is a kind of homage to them that my Devastator squad's weapons are all painted in yellow!

BTW I love chromedog's idea for his chapter, big Star Wars fan myself so good on ya!:good:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

White Scars paint job looks good, but I *love* Black Templar and Legions of the Damned. By the way, does legion have a codex?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Firstborn said:


> ... each space marine chapter having a bout 5 votes dark angels have 17 and BT having 23


I'm really surprised that you think that BT would poll highest, and mildly surprised that there are so many BT players posting to say "I like BT". I never see them. Cool scheme and all, but not an army that features strongly on my radar.

_Not_ surprised however that BA are winning, as I rather perversely predicted they might on the other thread.

h for statistics cyclops:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

The Vaillin Legion (my crew ) failing that the Legion of the Damned-they don't come by orders, they come when they feel like they need to :biggrin:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It had to be Blood Angels, way back when I started they were THE chapter, now it's all Smurfs this and Smurfs that.
At least the BA's have got a bit of attitude


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ah ha! A painting challenge from Kundutel!

:grin:

I am in complete agreement that the standard Tau color scheme is vomitously ugly. That's why mine are a most-lovely and eye-pleasing Hawk Turquoise!

:victory:

I agree with regard to WS heroics in the Siege of Terra, but still think that motorcycles in the year 40,000 is just plain wacky.

:good:

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Pariah (Jul 3, 2008)

Mine would have to be Legoin of the Damned, so much fun to convert and paint. Now if only I had not thrown my company away.

The things men do for love, meh!!

Oh and I think this is my first proper post on the forums, go me!!


----------



## fearlessgod (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm going to have to vote for the Ultramarines. I own 2500 points of Ultras and see them as the prototypical loyalist marines. 

~fearlessgod~


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

Ultramarines fan through and through. They can't be the vanilla ones though, golden armour and purity seals is a must.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

ultrasmurfs!!! long live papa smurf!


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

i voted blood ravens they rumoured to be chaos gene seed based like my chapter bone grinder/chaos khorne berzerkers (when playing chaos) rather than voting for my guys (don't know how) so i choose the next best thing


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ah yes, Ultrasmurfs. Making the universe safe for anal-retentives and persnickety fuss budgets everywhere.

:wink:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Firstborn said:


> well i didnt include them because i knew that BT and dark angels were going to rape every other chapter as ive seen on other polls each space marine chapter having a bout 5 votes dark angels have 17 and BT having 23


I think that's kind of unfair as you still have Space wolves and blood angels in and they're just as popular, if not more. Still good thread though.....


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

The wolves, yeah baby, the wolves. :taunt:


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Black Templar's!!!!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Red Scorpions! 

What? there not there, aw..

Erm White Scars then, lots of nutty Mongols in power armour on bikes, gotta love it really.


----------



## Grokkit (Jun 18, 2008)

For me its got to be Space Wolves, I just love the way they fight.


----------



## Grotzly (Jul 6, 2008)

Ultramarines, Fight with dignity and Honour.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

No Templars? BOOO!!!! You're just jealous that our Champions can actually do something (like preferred enemy)!

Its ok though; I must admit that Dark angels would be my Third favorite, but I gots to hand this on' tot eh Raven guard, mostly for their poster boy. GO SHRIKE's COMMAND SQUAD!!!


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

No Dark Angels, eh?

Gotta go with the White Scars instead.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Grotzly said:


> Ultramarines, Fight with dignity and Honour.



Dignity and honour? If they weren't chosen to be Ultrasmurfs, you just know they all would have ended up as hall monitors in grade school and then members of the debate club in high school so they could quote Robert's Rules of Order at people.

Anal-Retentive with a capital "A"

:biggrin:

Cheerio,
Tau 2007


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

has to be the _IRON HANDS_ and also pre heresy Death Guard


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

I went Space wolves because the Silver Skulls were not on there.


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Crimson fists will always be my favorite SM chapter, I just like everything about them .


----------



## Firstborn (Jun 23, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> I think that's kind of unfair as you still have Space wolves and blood angels in and they're just as popular, if not more. Still good thread though.....



i never really knew that blood angels and space wolves would do as good but still if BT and DA's were in here no chance at all blood ravens, white scars, iron hands, salamanders would have nearly no votes at all and i knew not so many people play ultramarines because everyone would like to go into GWS with a unkown SM chapter and say "hey these are my Iron Hands" and every goes "cool" instead of walking in there with Ultramarines and saying "hey these are my ultramarines" and everyone says "meh".


----------



## Firstborn (Jun 23, 2008)

actually can someone please delete this forum i forgot to do alot of thing s and people are calling me names for not having the so called 'his holy crusaders' in here luckily the DA players are just saying awwww pity anyway ill vote these guys and when i said chapter in the title it was meant to say LEGION


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

My favourite chapter would be Chapter 17, the part where Brother Captain Butt Crack discovers that he's really the long lost son of Dakka Doomfist, the Ork Warboss and Trixy la Douchebag, a stripper from Jerkemov Prime. Conceived after a night when Doomfist got smashed out of his head on drain cleaner and Trixie was short $25 on her rent money, Butt Crack was then left abandoned on the steps of Brother Captain Peter File's Academy for Impressionable Young Boys and later donned the armour of the Imperium in the mistaken impression that he was to be the next Pink Power Ranger. Unable to cope with the horror of his origins, Brother Captain Butt Crack flees the Todger Toucher Templars' Chapter House and takes refuge at the YMCA where he later meets a gruesome death when a Nurgling bites his head off after Butt Crack tries to shove his fleshy Plasma Pumper up its chunky waste chute.

That chapter has everything...humour, pathos, intrigue and gay Space Marines. What, you mean you haven't read it? Shame on you!


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

Dark Angels, the best sculpted marine chapter.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

my own chapter the Iron Skulls but seeing as ow half their geneseed comes from dorn im going with the imperial fists. they did save terra after all


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Voted for Legion of the Damned because they are closest to chaos of theme 
but the best chapter is *Thousand Sons* :victory:


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Raven Guard! Well...I have a chapter based on them anyways


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

The Dark Angels are the best hands down, but since i can't choose them i have to go with the Imperial Fists.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i gotta admit its salamanders. love them to death


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

-dont mind blood ravens, they seem decent enough.
-dont like raven guard cause they a bunch of wussies hiding 24:7 hoping they dont get attacked back.
-i dont mind ultras cause i think their chapter master is cool.
-i like iron hands cause they had an awesome primarch.
-i dont have an opinion on salamanders cause ive seen zero fluff on them and dont know anything.
-i dont like imperial fists cause i dont like yellow.
-i like legion of the damned cause they have a cool back story
-im not too fond the white scars. and yes Kundutei while the WS were holding a vital landing zone they were A) holding ONE landing zone B) not being attacked by masses of bloodthristers and worldeaters and C) other than capturing that spaceport they didnt do much except harass the enemy flanks a little during the siege of terra. As far as i can tell THEY sat back hiding in the spaceport letting the IF and BA do all the work.
-i love space wolves. they are just downright funny when they are drunk and had a badass primarch.
-i love blood angels the most. i like theyre primarch a lot and something about killing every single traitor with their bare hands on terra in a blood frenzy really draws my attention.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

DARK ANGELS!!! And my successor chapter: The Repentant.


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

My favorite space marine chapter is the Aurora Chapter, second founding of the
ultramarines. Imperial Fist, Raptors Space Marines, second founding of the
raven guard. Grey Knights Space Marines, Relictors and Dark Angels.


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

Dark Angels!!! but i voted for my second favourite chapter.. Space Wolfs! long teeth, keen senses, big apettite what more do you want from a space marine?


----------



## CrazyfrogXxX (Jul 28, 2008)

ultramarine are ALMOST winning OMG! all vot for ultras! they look kool! atleast theyre blue and not yellow!


----------

